# Problème allumage MacBook pro



## iphoneisamac (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour a tous, 
Alors voilà je vous explique mon (gros) problème : j'étais tranquillement en train de regarder un film sur VLC quand mon ordi c'est bloqué (petit roue qui tourne indéfiniment), je l'ai donc laissé comme ça un certains puis l'ai éteint en utilisant le bouton power. Depuis rien a faire... Quand j'essaye de l'allumer, il commence normalement pendant 30 secondes puis s'éteins automatiquement ! Y'a même une jauge au dessous du logo Apple mais qui n'avance presque pas puis s'éteins. 
J'espère que vous aurez la solution a mon problème et que je n'aurais pas a l'envoyer en réparation. Merci en tout cas


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,



iphoneisamac a dit:


> Y'a même une jauge au dessous du logo Apple mais qui n'avance presque pas puis s'éteins.


Ca fait penser à un disque dur défaillant
Lire cette Technote et cet article (c'est bien la même barre grise ?)

Essayer de faire un fsck -fy


----------



## iphoneisamac (12 Mars 2013)

Oui c'est bien cette barre la... Ce que j'ai lu me fait un peu peur par rapport a mes donnes (je suis en fac et tous mes cours sont dessus) ! 
J'ai testé fck -fy mais ça me dit : Macintosh HD n'a pas pu être vérifié complètement ! Et quand je lance reboot ça me fait la même chose (barre qui charge un tout petit peu puis l'ordi se coupe) 
Mais comment récupèrer mes données présentent sur mon Mac si il ne s'allume même pas ? 
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2013)

Il te faut déjà essayer de réparer le dd malade. Pour ça, il te faut soit un autre Mac, soit un dd externe bootable.

Avec un autre Mac et un cable Firewire, branche toi en mode Target et (**) essaye de réparer le dd interne avec Utilitaire de disque (ça ne marchera pas), ou bien avec Diskwarrior, ou alors avec Techtool Pro. Si la réparation ne fonctionne pas , alors utilise soit Datarescue, soit Photorec, pour tenter de récupérer les données.

Si tu as un dd bootable (mais je parie que tu n'en as pas), alors fait comme ci dessus à partir de (**)

Sans dd bootable, sans autre Mac, ça devient moins aisé


----------



## iphoneisamac (12 Mars 2013)

J'ai réussi a accéder a utilitaire de Disc : impossible de réparer Macintosh HD... 
Il me propose de le restaurer : il me propose une source (Macintosh HD) et une destination (un DD en ma possession) ! Je dois bien faire ça ? 
Ça va bien tout copier sur mon DD ? 
Merci pour ton aide en tout cas


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2013)

iphoneisamac a dit:


> J'ai réussi a accéder a utilitaire de Disc : impossible de réparer Macintosh HD...


On est d'accord, ton dd interne a donc un problème 





iphoneisamac a dit:


> Il me propose de le restaurer : il me propose une source (Macintosh HD) et une destination (un DD en ma possession) ! Je dois bien faire ça ?
> Ça va bien tout copier sur mon DD ?


Tu as démarré sur un dd externe ?
Utilitaire de disque te propose une restauration ?  bizarre

Si tu as bien démarré sur le dd externe, est ce que le dd interne (dd qui a un problème) monte sur le bureau ?
Si oui, peux tu copier des données de ce dd interne vers le dd externe (en y allant petit à petit) ?


----------



## iphoneisamac (13 Mars 2013)

Oui il me propose la restauration ! Il me dit même que je suis obligé : impossible de réparer Macintosh HD sauvegarder autant de données que possible et restaurer !
Non j'ai fais ce que j'ai trouvé sur internet : démarrer en faisant cmd R pour accéder a la partition recovery et ainsi ouvrir utilitaire de disque. En gros je suis bloqué sur utilitaire de disque (je n'ai pas accès a mon bureau, juste a cette page) 
Et avant de faire une connerie et de perdre toute mes données je veux juste vérifier que si je clic sur "restaurer" en indiquant source et destinataire est ce que ça va bien tout transférer ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2013)

Je pense que la restauration dont tu parles, c'est ça :

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1433?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://www.apple.com/fr/osx/recovery/

Donc ça ne restaure pas tes données d'un dd vers un autre dd, mais ça réinstalle l'OS, de préférence sur un autre dd.

Mais attend un autre avis stp, je n'ai jamais utilisé cette restauration.


----------



## iphoneisamac (15 Mars 2013)

j'ai peut être trouvé la solution... via cable fireware ! 
j'ai donc branché mon mac (avec problème allumage) a un autre mac et le DD integré c'est affiché sur (l'autre) mac : j'ai donc pu récupérer mes données (les plus importantes du moins) puis j'ai arrété la manipulation pour la recommencer le lendemain, et la plus rien a faire, ça ne marche plus, je n'ai plus accès a mon DD interne.
Une solution a ce problème la ?


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2013)

iphoneisamac a dit:


> j'ai peut être trouvé la solution... via cable fireware !


A priori, tu as fait du mode Target 




iphoneisamac a dit:


> Une solution a ce problème la ?


post #4.


----------

